# Mid Summer Music rally - Lincoln



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

I was going to attend the midsummer music rally at lincoln showground, but when i looked at booking, you have to buy concert tickets... £17 per adult and £7 for kids... then the camping fee on top of that! That works out damn expensive! Am I reading it right?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi snelly yes it reads as £16.00 for the three nights camping plus £17.00 per adult for the show. for me that's van and 2 adults £50.00 I suppose its because the concert is out in the open so everyone can listen, its usually a very good night and well worth the money. 

And I don't think it much more than we paid at peterborough for camping and two doddy tickets.

Forgot MHF £2.00 discount on camping

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Fraid so Shane  Its the most expensive show all in the open on the Saturday night as well, so if it rains its not very good, but if it hot its brilliant. Could you not dispose of the kids for that weekend I dont think kids really enjoy theres shows, there is not a lot there for them.

And before anybody gets the impression I dont want kids at the shows on our rallys this is not the case all are very welcome.

Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Fraid so Shane  Its the most expensive show all in the open on the Saturday night as well, so if it rains its not very good, but if it hot its brilliant. Could you not dispose of the kids for that weekend I dont think kids really enjoy theres shows, there is not a lot there for them.
> 
> And before anybody gets the impression I dont want kids at the shows on our rallys this is not the case all are very welcome.
> 
> Jacquie


I wish! but with three of em its really hard to arrange something for all of them. We normally have one at each grand parents and one with an aunty... but as I said, its hard to arrange.

The other point is, we could go somewhere nice as a family for a lot less money, so we'll probebly do that.

The evening show isn't exactly music from my era anyway...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> The other point is, we could go somewhere nice as a family for a lot less money, so we'll probebly do that.


Totatlly agree, motorhoming is for All the family, at £74 + fuel it's a bit expensive for my taste.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

suppose if your priority is the music it is a good opportunity but if it is a weekend away with the music as background entertainment it is not.


----------

